# 6wk wyandotte - hen or roo?



## Kayeyeareeye (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys,
     Wondering if some of you might be able to quell my fears that maybe we have a roo? We have a mixed flock and he/she is the only silver laced wyandotte (so no other for comparison) but I've noted the developing comb and wattle appear quite red (compared to the brahma, orp, araucana, comet) and the strut seems much more upright? Pictures in the front here.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 14, 2017)

Can you get a photo that shows the bird from the side as well?


----------



## eggbert420 (May 15, 2017)

Looks like a rooster.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Can you get a photo that shows the bird from the side as well?


x2
I'm leaning towards pullet


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 15, 2017)

IMO, you need to wait two weeks and then compare the comb/wattles to this pic. They aren't cockerel red yet.


----------



## Kayeyeareeye (May 15, 2017)

Chicken Girl said:


> x2
> I'm leaning towards pullet


Here's a side picture - the chick closest to camera


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 15, 2017)

Looks very much like a pullet in the side shot.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

Pullet


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 15, 2017)

BYCDebiD said:


> IMO, you need to wait two weeks and then compare the comb/wattles to this pic. They aren't cockerel red yet.



X2.  The side shot looks very pullety.


----------

